# my first lotion! (help me please)



## charliemay (Mar 25, 2010)

I found I recipe online that I think I can pull off but I kinda wanna modify it and I'm wondering how to pull it off. 

Original Recipe calls for:
3/4 Cup of Oil of Your Choice
2 teaspoons of Stearic Acid
1 teaspoon of Emulsifying Wax 
1/2 cup of water of your choice  
1/2 teaspoon of Borax 

Its suppose to make 12oz of lotion

Here's how I wanna modify the recipe :idea: :
Using Cocoa Butter instead of Stearic Acid to help thicken the lotion
Using Beeswax instead of emulsifying wax
My oil of choice would be virgin olive oil
I want to convert the water into green tea before I add in the mix


Here's where I get confused about how to pull it off  :
Is olive oil a good choice? 

How much Cocoa Butter would be a good substitute for 2 teaspoons of steric acid?

I've already read in this forum that beeswax can  be an effective emulsifier when combined with borax, which the recipe already includes but would I have to combine the two first and then add it in with the rest of the ingredients or should I just go ahead and use 1 teaspoon of beeswax instead of emulsifying wax?


----------



## agriffin (Apr 9, 2010)

charliemay said:
			
		

> I found I recipe online that I think I can pull off but I kinda wanna modify it and I'm wondering how to pull it off.
> 
> Original Recipe calls for:
> 3/4 Cup of Oil of Your Choice
> ...



I think you'll just have to experiment...maybe someone will comment...but let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 10, 2010)

I never use more than 16% for oils in my lotions.  That recipe is giong to be close to 50% so I would guess the lotion would be very oily.  I don't think that beeswax will do what e-wax will, but I do not know.  I would not take a chance myself.  I wonder what the borax is in there for and what good things it will add to the lotion?  Also don't forget to add a preservative or in a week or so it could get nasty.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Apr 11, 2010)

Try this:

Oils   19.5%
Water 75%
Ewax  5%
Germal Plus Preservative .5%

Borax isn't needed and is really not that good an idea.  Beeswax isn't an emulsifier so you wuold get separation which is why you need the ewax.  if you want it really thick you can add beeswax or stearic acid and then you could turn it into a whipped /emulsified body frosting.

Olive oil is fine, although I find it a bit heavy.  Grapeseed Oil is a better choice and any of the butters work well too.  Keep their percentage low as they will thicken it up more than you want as a lotion, but as a emulsified body frosting they work great and you can increase the percentage of them in your oil section quite a bit.  Also if you are going for a body frosting lower the percentage of your water.  If you want a milk lotion, don't use more than 12% as it will challenge your presevative.  When done correctly it doesn't need to be kept in a fridge, but you don't want to store in soemwhere hot either.

HTH


----------



## charliemay (Apr 13, 2010)

thanx for the tips everyone


----------



## charliemay (Apr 13, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> If you want a milk lotion, don't use more than 12% as it will challenge your presevative.  When done correctly it doesn't need to be kept in a fridge, but you don't want to store in soemwhere hot either.
> 
> HTH



do you mean 12% oil or water?


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 13, 2010)

I think she meant don't use more than 12% milk in your lotion or your preservative may not do its job.

Bruce


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I would look for a formula with percentages & precise weights. (Spoons vary nation to nation plus if for example yr stearic is in bead form then a lot more would fit in a tsp than if it were in pellets.) Good habit to get into anyways...lotion making can be addictive yanno!  :wink:
This is a good starter http://blog.thesage.com/2009/04/27/energy-body-cream/


----------



## charliemay (May 19, 2010)

Hey everyone,  I have not gotten the chance to start this project yet due to how crazy my semester got. It is finally over and I'm bout ready to get started on this project. I got another idea though. I'd like to add a green tea and cucumber fragrance and I was just wondering how much should I put into the 12 oz bottle? Anybody know?


----------



## dubnica (Jul 30, 2010)

GEKKO62...I just went to the website you suggested "thesage" and I love it!  They have a lot of recipes with instructions...that is exactly what I like.  I would also like to ask if you or anyone else tried their lotion bases?  They have paraben free bases so I would like to try them.

Thanks


----------



## Hazel (Jul 31, 2010)

charliemay said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,  I have not gotten the chance to start this project yet due to how crazy my semester got. It is finally over and I'm bout ready to get started on this project. I got another idea though. I'd like to add a green tea and cucumber fragrance and I was just wondering how much should I put into the 12 oz bottle? Anybody know?



Where did you buy the gt & cuke FO? If you bought it online, then the website should have the recommended percentages posted.

I generally only add about 1% to 2% scent even if the recommended percentage is higher. I don't like strong scents on my face. Also, I like to keep the percentage low just to ensure that there's a minimal chance of an allergic reaction.


----------



## charliemay (Jul 31, 2010)

thank you


----------

